# Naxos Music Library Streaming



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a two month trial of the Naxos Music Library streaming service. Seems extremely comprehensive and accurate. The streaming rate is 320 Kbps if the premium stream is selected. Not CD quality but not bad given the selection. Anyone have much experience with the site?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have used the site for many years now. I have free access through the university where I work. I use the Naxos Library almost everyday mostly to hear new works. I love the site for the wide range of its content and admittedly because it's free for me.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

mmsbls said:


> I have used the site for many years now. I have free access through the university where I work. I use the Naxos Library almost everyday mostly to hear new works. I love the site for the wide range of its content and admittedly because it's free for me.


My words *exactly*! :lol:


----------

